# EVGA p55 FTW bios update problem



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, I've been spoiled rotten by Gigabyte and Asus with easy flashing utilities, and with DFI and Tmod's bios CD. However, now I'm trying to flash the bios on this new EVGA p55 FTW motherboard. I've tried the method described below direct from EVGA (not sure what they mean by CD. I think that's a typo), and I can't get it to work. Any ideas? 

The following drivers/files are available for your hardware and operating system combination. 


Note: If you are having difficulties downloading the driver file, please make sure you completely disable any third party download managers. 


Bios Version : 	A39
BIOS Date : 	10/26/2009
Bios File : 	E657_A39.zip  (Primary Download Link)
Notes : 	
The following has been updated in A35:
Improved XMP Support
Adds IDE Config into Profile Saving
Improves VGA Compatibility

INSTRUCTIONS: BIOS updating can be accomplished VIA the below method:
CD Method (Blank CD and CD Rewritable Drive Required) 
Download the following .zip file: E657_A35.zip
Go into the folder where you unzipped this package and run the appropriate batch file.
For Windows XP, Vista or 7 32Bit: AFUWIN32.BAT
For Windows XP, Vista or 7 64Bit: AFUWIN64.BAT
Press Y in CAPITAL LETTERS.
DO NOT TURN OFF POWER OR RESET DURING THE FLASH PROCESS
After the flashing is finished, shut down the computer. Then power on again and go into BIOS, Load Defaults, Save and Exit
Warning:
**Do not restart or interrupt your PC while the flash is ongoing
**Do not Flash BIOS on overclocked settings
**It is always recommended to power-down after flash
Legacy BIOS:
E657_A35.zip
E657_A29.zip
E657_A27.zip

A35 Updates:
Improved XMP Support
Adds IDE Config into Profile Saving
Improves VGA Compatibility

A29 Updates:
Unlocks Mem CFG for CPU Tweaker Support

A27 Updates:
Unlocks Mem CFG for CPU Tweaker Support
Updates system starting in Safe Mode when insert key is depressed on PS2 Keyboard


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

um all i see is a drivers not found section?...anyway from personal experience with EVGA boards i have never had one that will update through windows nor do i bealive that EVGA makes a utility to do so. the easiest way...make a boot disk drop in your bios..and flash away booting from floppy/cd/usb thats how i do it..if you need the files let me know...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Me too but have you tried using your thumb drive and doing it that way? I thought EVGA had a bios way of flashing as well.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2009)

So you did get one after all?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> So you did get one after all?



Updated OP. Yup, got one, now I'm just trying to get the bios updated, and it's pissing me off.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 30, 2009)

All I see are the P55 FTW giving batch files to update the BIOS.  They run in windows and no burning needed, E657:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100989505&mpage=1&key=&#100989505

FTW 200:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100989521&mpage=1&key=&#100989521


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

o well if its a batch you should disable UAC and even if you did or want to keep it on you need to right click and run as admin  thats what most of my failed batches need  and i use batch to compile my disk so i need admin to write to disk etc  this operation isnt that diffirent it probably needs access to the HAL


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> All I see are the P55 FTW giving batch files to update the BIOS.  They run in windows and no burning needed, E657:
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100989505&mpage=1&key=�
> 
> FTW 200:
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100989521&mpage=1&key=�



I know. That's the issue.I've attempted to run the batch file directly from the downloaded file, but the cmd box disappears once I type in "Y" and hit enter.



Solaris17 said:


> o well if its a batch you should disable UAC and even if you did or want to keep it on you need to right click and run as admin  thats what most of my failed batches need  and i use batch to compile my disk so i need admin to write to disk etc  this operation isnt that diffirent it probably needs access to the HAL



I tried running it as admin already. No luck.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 30, 2009)

run as administrator


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> run as administrator



See my last post.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I tried running it as admin already. No luck.



after you extracted the files? beause it wont work right reading from the archive.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 30, 2009)

i never had an issue with my evga p55 sli,i downloaded extracted and ran as admin,but i did have UAC disabled.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> after you extracted the files? beause it wont work right reading from the archive.



I'm sure I did, but I'm going to try again...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm sure I did, but I'm going to try again...



try it with and without the bios in question extracted as well..and make sure everything is in one folder.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 30, 2009)

Try opening a fresh command line and type the exact path and see if that works.

Ie open cmd and type, if the file is extracted to your desktop:
C:\Users\/*Yourusername*/\Desktop\...


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> try it with and without the bios in question extracted as well..and make sure everything is in one folder.



LOL. It worked this time. Somehow, I must have not extracted the entire file the first time around. Bios is updated. Thanks for helping out guys. It's the first time in a long time that I've had trouble with a bios update...geez. Learning curve with different brands I guess.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. It worked this time. Somehow, I must have not extracted the entire file the first time around. Bios is updated. Thanks for helping out guys. It's the first time in a long time that I've had trouble with a bios update...geez. Learning curve with different brands I guess.



good times man have fun


----------

